# texas freezes over



## Deleted User (Feb 16, 2021)

Remember that small group of people that supported trump getting out of the climate accord?
https://thehill.com/homenews/state-...reeze-this-is-probably-the-toughest-time-weve
Texas don't feel so good.
Perhaps maybe idk. It wasn't as good of an idea after all.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 16, 2021)

Thank God USA stole the land from Mexico. 

We would be suffering the cold right now.

Thanks USA!


----------



## djpannda (Feb 16, 2021)

... that’s what happens when Dems controls the government hell freezes over ( not saying TX is hell.... or am I?)


----------



## notimp (Feb 16, 2021)

From 2011:


> The Texas electric grid operator is facing questions on a range of fronts, including its policy of not disclosing information about the power grid's day-to-day operations and its inability to ensure adequate weatherization of power plants.



https://www.texastribune.org/2011/02/15/texas-grid-operator-faces-questions-over-blackouts/



> Yet another issue likely to come up at today's hearing is that ERCOT is unable to compel companies to weatherize their plants properly, despite the agency's responsibilities in managing the grid reliably. The Public Utility Commission does collect weatherizaton plans from power generators, but all are marked "confidential. Even ERCOT doesn't "have visibility into weatheriziation plans and procedures for the plants," said Doggett, the ERCOT chief, at the board meeting yesterday. He added that ERCOT might look at getting an "attestation" from power plant managers that their facility is ready.
> 
> The Public Utility Commission appears to do little with the weatherization plans. A spot-check of the commission's responses to several weatherization filings reveals an often pro-forma checklist saying that the filings have the required items — such as a summary of weatherization procedures, a description of alternative fuel supplies and a hurricane plan.
> 
> In 2008, for example, in a half-page note to Luminant, a PUC official wrote, "PUC staff has reviewed your filed summary and has found that it sufficiently addresses items 1) through 5) listed above." Three years later, four of Luminant's large coal-plant units (some newer than 2008) failed during the freeze.


----------



## TheJeweler (Feb 16, 2021)

Why we making this political, I'm living through this crap down here in Texas. It sucks not having water and getting hit by rolling blackouts


----------



## Lacius (Feb 16, 2021)

TheJeweler said:


> Why we making this political, I'm living through this crap down here in Texas. It sucks not having water and getting hit by rolling blackouts


What you and others are going through is terrible, but it's also inherently political. I'm sorry if that's inconvenient for you.


----------



## TheJeweler (Feb 16, 2021)

Lacius said:


> What you and others are going through is terrible, but it's also inherently political. I'm sorry if that's inconvenient for you.


Not as inconvenient as being unable to flush a toilet I guess...


----------



## djpannda (Feb 16, 2021)

TheJeweler said:


> Why we making this political, I'm living through this crap down here in Texas. It sucks not having water and getting hit by rolling blackouts


Now Imagine.. that with no food, electricity, water, houses with no roof and internet/cell service  for 3-6 months... that is what Puerto Rico dealt with in 2017 with hurricane  Maria... .oh and they waited 3 years to get the FEMA MONEY.. Edit :2017


----------



## TheJeweler (Feb 16, 2021)

djpannda said:


> Now Imagine.. that with no food, electricity, water, houses with no roof and internet/cell service  for 3-6 months... that is what Puerto Rico dealt with in 2007 with hurricane  Maria... .oh and they waited 3 years to get the FEMA MONEY..


2017


----------



## djpannda (Feb 16, 2021)

TheJeweler said:


> 2017


... corrected .. statement still stands ..Tx will be alright by the End of the week ...but  there still areas in Puerto Rico that loses power when more then 2 people sneeze at the same time


----------



## TheJeweler (Feb 16, 2021)

djpannda said:


> ... corrected .. statement still stands ..Tx will be alright by the End of the week ...but  there still areas in Puerto Rico that loses power when more then 2 people sneeze at the same time


I'm not disagreeing, that was definitely a political issue. Our freeze however is just a case of crap luck


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 16, 2021)

You guys only got a little snow too, here in Ohio where I am, we've got 13 inches in 2 days


----------



## djpannda (Feb 16, 2021)

TheJeweler said:


> I'm not disagreeing, that was definitely a political issue. Our freeze however is just a case of crap luck


...no it was a case of global warming (not the  Literal notion that the earth is warming.. but the meaning that the destruction of the ozone layer is forcing the earth weather pattern to be altered)


----------



## Nerdtendo (Feb 16, 2021)

I'm here. Not sure while y'all have to make it political. People are miserable


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 16, 2021)

Nerdtendo said:


> I'm here. Not sure while y'all have to make it political. People are miserable


unfortunately it is inherently political due to the polices that are related to this event. This wouldn't have happened, or likely wouldn't have if Trump left the Paris accord. since essentially, he accelerated the chances of this happening. If he stayed, it either would of delayed it, or not happened at all, or wouldn't be as extreme.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I do hope that you are okay though, and that your staying warm if you can.


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 16, 2021)

Because trump signing a piece of paper somehow makes natural disasters not happen.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 16, 2021)

Joe88 said:


> Because trump signing a piece of paper somehow makes natural disasters not happen.


wow... that's a really, REALLY MASSIVE generalization
Yeah, me signing a paper that all dog owners can't own dogs in a position of power,is just a piece of paper that didn't cause the dog owners to loose their dogs.
_It's just a piece of paper 4head._



_I guess the constitutions is just a piece of paper, or that laws are just a piece of paper
they have no significance, no impact on anything._



executive orders? just a piece of paper



the list can go on and on, but generalizing it to that point, I'm sorry to say, makes you look really stupid.



It clearly does have a connection. Paris accord was to help with climate change. climate change if it gets worse, (which it still continues to) creates more natural disasters. Signing a paper to get out of that, (Paris accord) and proceeding to make policies that would go against it, or letting regulation go (which did) is going to help create more natural disasters. Which is exactly what happened. that is simple cause and effect. if trump stayed, it may of not happened, or if it did, perhaps more of a cold snap than a complete freeze with snow. In other words, if he had stayed, it would of either delayed it and/or lessened it.


----------



## Roamin64 (Feb 16, 2021)

monkeyman4412 said:


> wow... that's a really, REALLY MASSIVE generalization
> Yeah, me signing a paper that all dog owners can't own dogs in a position of power,is just a piece of paper that didn't cause the dog owners to loose their dogs.
> _It's just a piece of paper 4head._
> 
> ...



You should go ahead and blame your parents and grand parents long before blaming Trump for not signing a paper.  Blame him in 20 years or so. The damage right now was caused by actions of people in the past 75-100 years.  Not in the past 5 years.


----------



## Viri (Feb 16, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Thank God USA stole the land from Mexico.
> 
> We would be suffering the cold right now.
> 
> Thanks USA!


Just be grateful we didn't take all the land up to Mexico City, because we could have.


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 16, 2021)

Trump backing out of the WHO did not stop Covid from spreading futher...is that his fault too.
Trump backed out of the Iran deal...didn't stop Iran from continuing to work on they're nuclear weapons....is that his fault too..
I don't understand your logic.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 16, 2021)

Funny how it changed from global warming to climate change.

Did you know the word gullible is not in the dictionary?


----------



## Viri (Feb 16, 2021)

JustJay said:


> Funny how it changed from global warming to climate change.
> 
> Did you know the word gullible is not in the dictionary?


Al Gore said global warming will melt all the Arctic ice by 2013/2014. I just wanted my warmer Winters! 

Though, to be serious, I actually do believe climate change is a thing. You do believe the Ice Age happened, right?


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 16, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> Trump backing out of the WHO did not stop Covid from spending futher...is that his fault too.


Trump downplayed the Virus, failed to act as a leader. almost 99% of all covid cases could of been avoided if he acted better.
Getting out of the WHO could be argued as accelerating making it worse. He even admitted he knew he was down playing it. So yeah no, his bad polices and failure to be a leader made it worse.



BigOnYa said:


> Trump backed out of the Iran deal...didn't stop Iran from continuing to work on they're nuclear weapons....is that his fault too..


His reaction made the situation a whole lot worse than it already was. If he stayed, future presidents may of been able to leverage the previous good relations and try to back them out. Now they are pissed, and the situation is a lot worse.


Roamin64 said:


> You should go ahead and blame your parents and grand parents long before blaming Trump for not signing a paper. Blame him in 20 years or so. The damage right now was caused by actions of people in the past 75-100 years. Not in the past 5 years.


So... Here's the problem with that statement. Presidents are one of the most powerful people no? Able to influence up coming polices and laws no? So... Why should I be angry at my parents or the people not in position in power? 80 years of research was ignored by companies and continued to be ignored. So when idk, a person of power can actually help reduce it, perhaps maybe it's better to be angry, and more effective at the person who decides to reduce progress, and speed up the process/make it worse.


JustJay said:


> Funny how it changed from global warming to climate change.
> 
> Did you know the word gullible is not in the dictionary?


Um... what are you checkmating me on here? Your not a climate change denier. are you? You made yourself look like a damn fool. Climate change and global warming are essentially used for the same thing. It's just that global warming was phased out to encapsulate the fact that it creates unusual weather and doesn't always heat up every area. 
Doesn't matter what term I use. It's still happening.


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 16, 2021)

OK.. So how bout them Cowboys, think they will have a better season this year.


----------



## Viri (Feb 16, 2021)

monkeyman4412 said:


> Trump downplayed the Virus, failed to act as a leader. almost 99% of all covid cases could of been avoided if he acted better.


I do agree the US gov made me lose all the remaining hope I've had in them, because of their handling of Cov19. The 600 dollars felt more like a kick in the groin than a helpful check.

But 99%? Nah. Even if the world had the vaccine already done last March, it still wouldn't have stopped 99% of the cases in the US.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 16, 2021)

Viri said:


> I do agree the US gov made me lose all the remaining hope I've had in them, because of their handling of Cov19. The 600 dollars felt more like a kick in the groin than a helpful check.
> 
> But 99%? Nah. Even if the world had the vaccine already done last March, it still wouldn't have stopped 99% of the cases in the US.


https://www.statnews.com/2020/06/19/faster-response-prevented-most-us-covid-19-deaths/
this would say other wise. more so deaths, not cases, excuse me. Point still stands however. Trump was a pretty bad failure at protecting people from covid due to his lack of a response.


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 16, 2021)

Politics....Check
Now let's bring in religion to calm this storm....


----------



## Viri (Feb 16, 2021)

monkeyman4412 said:


> https://www.statnews.com/2020/06/19/faster-response-prevented-most-us-covid-19-deaths/
> this would say other wise. more so deaths, not cases, excuse me. Point still stands however. Trump was a pretty bad failure at protecting people from covid due to his lack of a response.


I do actually agree that a lot of people could have been saved, but I wouldn't solely blame that on Trump. I blame the entire US gov(including Trump) for being fucking useless. I also blame the WHO for being such ass kissers towards China, and they still are. They should have listened to Taiwan, not China.


Spoiler



https://twitter.com/who/status/1217043229427761152?lang=en


I'll never forget this one. The WHO needs a purge badly.


----------



## Seliph (Feb 17, 2021)

This isn't a problem of just republicans or democrats, this is a problem with the whole system, dems included.

Last night, the JP Morgan Tower, Bank of America Center, Wells Fargo Plaza, and all the rest were lit up like the Vegas strip. It's embarrassing that the mayor's office never lifted a finger to do anything. And it's shameful that it took 24 hours of outrage to move him to action. https://t.co/tJ9tBLJC6H pic.twitter.com/EwkOCIxSNB— Respectable Lawyer (@RespectableLaw) February 16, 2021


The fact that big corporate towers get to keep their lights on but we don't shows where our country's priorities stand.

Obviously work should be done to prevent climate change, but until we stop putting corporations first our country will never get there and we will all freeze to death in the cold while CEOs drink champagne in their warm and well-lit towers.

Nothing is urgent to our government until it hurts corporate profit


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 17, 2021)

Seliph said:


> This isn't a problem of just republicans or democrats, this is a problem with the whole system, dems included.
> 
> https://twitter.com/RespectableLaw/status/1361803164886835201
> 
> ...


could of never, ever said it better myself.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Viri said:


> I do actually agree that a lot of people could have been saved, but I wouldn't solely blame that on Trump. I blame the entire US gov(including Trump) for being fucking useless. I also blame the WHO for being such ass kissers towards China, and they still are. They should have listened to Taiwan, not China.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Well then it could be argued that would be another reason for the states to be in the WHO. Since they could of came up with more scrutiny with the results before it got sent out. Even then, I still heavily blame Trump. He knew it back in January. other states didn't react until march. that's 2 months, worth of time. may not sound like a lot, but when it's something exponential . States can only do so much. And even then, Trump also admitted he didn't do anything so it would hurt blue states more (since that's where cases initially started)
I wish I was kidding, but it is real. No person on earth should be negligent like that due to party affiliation, it's a garbage stance.


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## markehmus (Feb 17, 2021)

when life gives you lemons ... in Canada, the cowboys build shelter out of snow.
blame game's lame


----------



## osaka35 (Feb 17, 2021)

Climate change, or specifically global warming, will increase the frequency of climate-based natural disasters. It's a settled scientific topic, but politicians don't make a habit of understanding or promoting science, much less helping out the people most hurt by it. My sympathies for all those who are having to suffer through this. Been there, not fun.



JustJay said:


> Funny how it changed from global warming to climate change.
> 
> Did you know the word gullible is not in the dictionary?


Climate change is the term scientist use and has been around for quite a while. It is a term used to describe how, when, where, why climates changes/has changed over eras and eons. It is not limited to the current situation we're in. It is important to understand those aspects of earth's history in order to understand what's happening now.

Global warming is a descriptor of the trend of some activities producing a heat-trapping feedback loop. It is climate change, just a certain type of one. We are currently in a heat feed-back loop of our own creation, and the evidence supports this. Call it whatever you'd like.

This is my understanding, though could probably be a bit more pithy.


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 17, 2021)

I have to (partially) side with the critics here.

For comparison : we've had a sudden cold wave in Belgium as well. In just three or four days it went to minus seven to minus ten degrees Celsius. It wasn't fun, but even though unusually fast there were no problems(1).

Thing is : it's about climate. Sudden changes in the weather indeed are more likely, but you can't just point to bad weather and say 'see? I told you so!'. That'll have to happen in about ten years, with statistics proving that phenomenons like these happened more. 
... Which is not really likely since even though Trump signed off on Parise accord (California, but I honestly think Texas was among those as well) basically said 'screw that, we're keeping our local policies in accordance with it'. 
And since Biden just rejoined in like day 1,that as the best move all along. 

Either way... At this point, I don't think the discussion should be about that. There's a large problem now, and it needs to be fixed now. And pointing at the previous president is for blame isn't helping. 


(1)the rise afterward as even more sudden, BTW (like ten degrees Celsius warmer in just two days... And it looks to be going to be around 20 degrees different by the end of the week).


----------



## Xzi (Feb 17, 2021)

Texas was warned multiple times in the last couple decades that their energy infrastructure was not sufficiently insulated against extreme cold, but the state leadership apparently thought they knew better because, "it never gets _that_ cold here."  Regardless, they fully privatized and deregulated their energy pipeline in 2007, and nobody should be surprised that corners get cut when the profit motive is involved to that degree.


----------



## notimp (Feb 17, 2021)

JustJay said:


> Funny how it changed from global warming to climate change.
> 
> Did you know the word gullible is not in the dictionary?


World temperature globally is warming - which leads to alterations in the water flow table which leads to a weaker jet stream, which leads to more extreme weather events.

So warmer summers, and colder winters (in our latitudes) at the same time:
https://www.dw.com/en/cold-winter-global-warming-polar-vortex/a-56534450

Global warming always only referred to the global mean temperature rising. So no one went back on their word - even though you are lying that they did.


----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 17, 2021)

Roamin64 said:


> You should go ahead and blame your parents and grand parents long before blaming Trump for not signing a paper.  Blame him in 20 years or so. The damage right now was caused by actions of people in the past 75-100 years.  Not in the past 5 years.



Who do you blame for the River Thames freezing over, thick enough to set up kiosks for business, drive horse-drawn carriages, and hold "Frost Fairs," during the Little Ice Age?


----------



## djpannda (Feb 18, 2021)

“the market prices on the power grid spiked more than 10,000 percent on Monday in the aftermath of the deep freeze. Prices skyrocketed to more than $9,000 per megawatt-hour—compared to the pre-storm prices of less than $50 per hour.”

Yup as we say in TX” less government is good”... without those pesky government regulations, the power company could charge 10,000x increase in national emergencies...


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 18, 2021)

djpannda said:


> “the market prices on the power grid spiked more than 10,000 percent on Monday in the aftermath of the deep freeze. Prices skyrocketed to more than $9,000 per megawatt-hour—compared to the pre-storm prices of less than $50 per hour.”
> 
> Yup as we say in TX” less government is good”... without those pesky government regulations, the power company could charge 10,000x increase in national emergencies...


Yea that is BS.


----------



## djpannda (Feb 18, 2021)

Here the Local News in Tx explaining the news

*How will my electric bill be impacted? Whether you lost power or not, Texans could see higher bills*
*29,000 customers are fully exposed to wholesale power markets that soared Monday.*
*
plus some small businesses already saw $300 bills for one day *


----------



## Xzi (Feb 18, 2021)

djpannda said:


> Here the Local News in Tx explaining the news
> 
> *How will my electric bill be impacted? Whether you lost power or not, Texans could see higher bills*
> *29,000 customers are fully exposed to wholesale power markets that soared Monday.*
> ...


FUUUUUUCK that.  I'd be demanding free heat and power for the next three months after this shitshow, but I'm sure Texas' "free market" will ensure that corporations and their executives stay free from accountability.


----------



## Chary (Feb 18, 2021)

Xzi said:


> FUUUUUUCK that.  I'd be demanding free heat and power for the next three months after this shitshow, but I'm sure Texas' "free market" will ensure that corporations and their executives stay free from accountability.


FEMA will likely help cover the costs for the average Joe. My water bill (I’m dripping faucets to prevent broken pipes) is currently at $250 for the past 3 days of use.

FWIW my electricity rates, and the average inner city Houstonian are locked in. Those are smaller incidents and while crappy, are not widespread afaik.

—

Inherently political or not, there’s a lot of crap being spouted by everyone everywhere. Here’s some good ol Texas opinions.

The grid/ERCOT stuff is stupid. Yes. Absolutely, but Texas has always relied on being a big bad lone star state. The people are always going to vote towards keeping Texas independent even if it’s against the states best interest. It’s a mentality. It’s not something that will be solved easily. Most will still likely maintain a Texas-first ideal even after this.

Blaming the people is moronic. Saying “hurrdurr it’s just an inch of snow!!!!” Is equally stupid. Imagine if you live in Michigan, and suddenly it was 125F out of nowhere. You would not be equipped to deal with that kind of weather. You’d keel over because wtf “I’m not used to this, whats happening”?!?!? No Texan is going to own heavy winter coats. I’ve lived here my entire life and Houston Texas has gotten below 32F and stayed below freezing for a day only three times in the last 25 years. Our winters are like, 50F at the coldest.

Republicans shoulder most of the blame but if you don’t think both sides are at fault, you’re blind. Our democrat mayor is running around begging people to not drip their water. Guess what? All my neighbors pipes burst because they trusted the idiot to tell them the best advice. Thanks mister mayor. He also let downtown glow while everyone had no power. Our governor is republican and stupid too. He’s the one who appointed the ERCOT idiots. It’s a grand collection of both political sides being retards.


----------



## IncredulousP (Feb 18, 2021)

Chary said:


> both political sides being retards


Ah yes, both sides are bad. This is definitely equally caused by everybody involved.


----------



## Chary (Feb 18, 2021)

IncredulousP said:


> Ah yes, both sides are bad. This is definitely equally caused by everybody involved.


I literally just said the Rs are mostly to blame for this, broski. If you want to go around in circles blaming one side, then that's fine, yeah. But those that made the big decisions should be held accountable, not just the republicans. Obviously, Texas is skewed towards having more of them making bad decisions regarding this, but there are plenty of democrats that need to be spotlighted for their share of the insanity going on. No one seems to want to even DARE frown at people making bad choices if they're a democrat. Why not?

The main state government that lead to this is all republican, but the major cities such as Dallas, Austin, San Antonio, and Houston are all democrat. You're telling me they're all innocent? Heads should be rolling over what Turner's said thus far. 

Regardless, Abbot needs to be kicked to the curb.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Feb 18, 2021)

Chary said:


> FEMA will likely help cover the costs for the average Joe. My water bill (I’m dripping faucets to prevent broken pipes) is currently at $250 for the past 3 days of use.
> 
> FWIW my electricity rates, and the average inner city Houstonian are locked in. Those are smaller incidents and while crappy, are not widespread afaik.
> 
> ...


Hey Chary, as a Texan. What would you think of Texas separating from the US? It's an idea that my fam had been kicking around just as a "what if" scenerio. Apparently, Abbott has been stocking up on emergency funds, so I think we might be able to handle it economically, but I'm not big on politics so I'm not sure how that would play out politically.

Regardless I don't know why I keep clicking on this thread. It's just people being mad at people for holding beliefs that aren't theirs. Politics are dumb.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 18, 2021)

Chary said:


> Our democrat mayor is running around begging people to not drip their water. Guess what? All my neighbors pipes burst because they trusted the idiot to tell them the best advice. Thanks mister mayor. He also let downtown glow while everyone had no power. Our governor is republican and stupid too.


I don't think the mayor has any control over who gets power at this time, what with statewide privatization of the energy infrastructure.  The rich areas of town still have power because their infrastructure is newer and better (they're favored by the corporations).  The no-drip thing is kinda stupid, but there's no guarantee the pipes wouldn't have burst anyway with that kind of rapid temperature decrease.  The vast majority of the blame falls on whoever has been there longest, since they ignored repeated warnings about insufficient insulation.  And while that may not be the current mayor or governor, it is definitely the GOP en masse when it comes to Texas.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Feb 18, 2021)

Xzi said:


> I don't think the mayor has any control over who gets power at this time, what with statewide privatization of the energy infrastructure.  The rich areas of town still have power because their infrastructure is newer and better (they're favored by the corporations).  The no-drip thing is kinda stupid, but there's no guarantee the pipes wouldn't have burst anyway with that kind of rapid temperature decrease.  The vast majority of the blame falls on whoever has been there longest, since they ignored repeated warnings about insufficient insulation.  And while that may not be the current mayor or governor, it is definitely the GOP en masse when it comes to Texas.


I'm not sure where you are in Texas, but the rich areas near me are out of power too.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 18, 2021)

Nerdtendo said:


> I'm not sure where you are in Texas, but the rich areas near me are out of power too.


Oh I don't live in Texas, sorry for the confusion.  Yeah it's very scattershot because of lack of regulations there.


----------



## Chary (Feb 18, 2021)

Nerdtendo said:


> Hey Chary, as a Texan. What would you think of Texas separating from the US? It's an idea that my fam had been kicking around just as a "what if" scenerio. Apparently, Abbott has been stocking up on emergency funds, so I think we might be able to handle it economically, but I'm not big on politics so I'm not sure how that would play out politically.


I wouldn't trust Abbott with a penny, let alone control of the entire state of Texas. 

Every since I was a kid, when I was in grade school, kids always were like "hah we could go back to being our own country!!!! suck it USA!!!!" and yeah, deep down, I love the concept lol. Lone Star State 4eva. 

I'm not going to pretend I know enough about politics to say whether or not we'd make it on our own, but I think the costs of operating outside of America would kill the whole "Republic of Texas" real quick. Emergency funds or not. I don't think we're future-proof enough at this point, either. I'd say Texas would have the best shot at breaking off IF it had to happen, though. 



Xzi said:


> I don't think the mayor has any control over who gets power at this time, what with statewide privatization of the energy infrastructure.  The rich areas of town still have power because their infrastructure is newer and better (they're favored by the corporations).  The no-drip thing is kinda stupid, but there's no guarantee the pipes wouldn't have burst anyway with that kind of rapid temperature decrease.  The vast majority of the blame falls on whoever has been there longest, since they ignored repeated warnings about insufficient insulation.  And while that may not be the current mayor or governor, it is definitely the GOP en masse when it comes to Texas.


The mayor was the one who, after letting Downtown Houston run rampant with buildings that had no one occupying them for days, got that shut down to help with the power consumption. Moreso, it was because our county judge harassed him to do it, honestly. One of the few good people to rely on lol. He definitely dropped the ball there. 

I definitely agree though. The GOP has 99% to do with most of this, but I want to make sure people realize that some of the democrats here are known for their failures, too. They did the exact same during Harvey and I don't want to watch this keep happening. It's frustrating that people defend the people who failed us just because they lean one political side or another. 

As for the rich areas, I will say, West University, named America's Best (read: richest) City, lost power for just as much time as say, the poorest districts in Houston. Their infrastructure is just as outdated, for electric grid crap. It's the flooding prevention that they're much more better off than us on.


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 18, 2021)

IncredulousP said:


> Ah yes, both sides are bad. This is definitely equally caused by everybody involved.



MY TEAM CAN'T POSSIBLY BE AT FAULT BECAUSE MY TEAM IS CORRECT

-America


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 19, 2021)

Speaking of mayors, one of them resigned.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 19, 2021)

KingVamp said:


> Speaking of mayors, one of them resigned.


Tim Boyd, now-former mayor of Colorado City, Texas.  He posted a Facebook rant about how "only the strong will survive," and people should quit "looking for a damn handout."  Lovely.

Meanwhile, Ted Cruz just doing Ted Cruz things.


----------



## Viri (Feb 19, 2021)

Chary said:


> Blaming the people is moronic. Saying “hurrdurr it’s just an inch of snow!!!!” Is equally stupid. Imagine if you live in Michigan, and suddenly it was 125F out of nowhere. You would not be equipped to deal with that kind of weather. You’d keel over because wtf “I’m not used to this, whats happening”?!?!? No Texan is going to own heavy winter coats. I’ve lived here my entire life and Houston Texas has gotten below 32F and stayed below freezing for a day only three times in the last 25 years. Our winters are like, 50F at the coldest.


Agreed

Those same people are probably the ones who freaked out during a tiny east coast Earthquake 10 years ago. I would know, as I was in one of the affected areas. I just remember my computer monitor shaking for 10 seconds and going wtf? If people living in California/Japan seen the panic over a tiny Earthquake, they'd probably laugh at us.


Spoiler



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2011_Virginia_earthquake



30f to me is like nothing, I can probably just wear a jacket in it. If it became 30f in Manila, Philippines, you'd have people freezing to death, and mass panic. They don't even have radiators in their home, lol.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Also, just remembered this.



Spoiler


----------



## Chary (Feb 19, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Meanwhile, Ted Cruz just doing Ted Cruz things




 

If he comes up for re-election, his opponent won’t have to do anything except point to that Tweet and call it a campaign commercial, at least.


----------



## Jayro (Feb 19, 2021)

TheJeweler said:


> Why we making this political, I'm living through this crap down here in Texas. It sucks not having water and getting hit by rolling blackouts


Because it IS political. The Texas power grid in question was privatized for profits, instead of regulated like the rest. Now Texans are paying for their fucked-up leader's fuck-up. The state Legislature is controlled by Republicans. Their power grid failure was caused by deregulation and the failure of private corporations to invest capital in their infrastructure.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 19, 2021)

Looks like AOC help raised funds for Texas.


----------



## Chary (Feb 19, 2021)

Jayro said:


> Because it IS political. The Texas power grid in question was privatized for profits, instead of regulated like the rest. Now Texans are paying for their fucked-up leader's fuck-up. The state Legislature is controlled by Republicans. Their power grid failure was caused by deregulation and the failure of private corporations to invest capital in their infrastructure.
> 
> View attachment 247232


I think the reason people are upset that it’s “being politicized” is because Texans are sitting at home suffering and everyone’s first reaction is to start getting into political arguments as we freeze to death. This is happening because of bad choices made by politicians, yes, clearly, but for the little guy sitting at home with no water or power and their pets freezing, it’s like “pls help me first, then fight later”. This is, at least, going off the general attitude I’ve seen around here in my area. Some people on social media are even blaming Texans for “letting” this happen to themselves. That’s incredibly rude and awful to begin with, but it’s even worse to say to the most prideful state lol.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Feb 19, 2021)

Chary said:


> I wouldn't trust Abbott with a penny, let alone control of the entire state of Texas.
> 
> Every since I was a kid, when I was in grade school, kids always were like "hah we could go back to being our own country!!!! suck it USA!!!!" and yeah, deep down, I love the concept lol. Lone Star State 4eva.
> 
> ...


yeah, neither side is exactly spotless atm (or ever has been- from what I've read, the parties prior to various flavors of pull-them-rightward bs like the Southern Strategy consisted of the republicans being whatever the fuck they were at the moment and the democrats somehow being a _hard-right trainwreck_)
I'm just proud to side with the ones that aren't actively making these situations as bad as they can *shrug*
and like
no matter the state, the idea of X state seceding and becoming its own nation sounds fundamentally cool on paper (especially since the US is basically just a sack of fifty-ish (-ish because Puerto Rico absolutely fucking counts and there's honestly no reason for it to lack statehood) tiny countries that bundled together to get into the global big kids table)...
but there's no way it'd work out imo
like even texas, which is definitely the most a) plausibly likely to survive seceding and b) plausibly likely TO secede, probably wouldn't survive for long
each state relies on other states as well as the nation as a whole


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 19, 2021)

[confession] I have streaked in the snow once. And once is enough. My feet froze hard, and then blistered open a bit when they thawed out. Thank god my other parts faired well.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 19, 2021)

The future is not bright anymore. This world is beresek. Much worse.


----------



## notimp (Feb 19, 2021)

Senator Cruz' trip to the Ritz-Carlton in mexico -

- and his miraculously public return to Texas on a public flight.



"Texas needs him now." He said.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 25, 2021)

It seems like their power gird almost had a full system failure.


----------

